# Rotwild RCR 1.1 ansehen 28 Zoll edel.....



## raven1 (13. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROTWILD-RCR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2ebef1a1bd


Für 1500 Euro geht es weg !


----------

